# Mefferts, type c 2? type e orange? type g? Now Store



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 2, 2009)

Hi, anyone have experience in this site. I bougth a skewb from the ebay store last year, but the store site Now Store have C4Y cubes, Mefferts, and many 3x3 cubes. type c ii, type f glow in the dark, type e orange and other colors, type c iii special version?? type g?????? wtf!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 2, 2009)

lol, they even have mefferts eggs 

awesome! type b diys in white!


----------



## amostay2004 (May 2, 2009)

And black type Es!

But the prices are wayyyy expensive though...even with the free shipping..

I don't see anything different between the type C version 2 and version 1 though..they look like the typical type Cs to me


----------



## crazyasianskills (May 2, 2009)

I was just about to make a thread for this, thanks for this though.

But seriously, what the heck is a type G?

And I also don't see the difference between the Type C's. 

Can someone please testify to the shipping time and reliability of this site?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 2, 2009)

Check type c iii Type c III Special version weird centers and edges

Type G????


----------



## amostay2004 (May 2, 2009)

I think the type G is just the old type A..I dunno why it's called G
And the Type C version 3 seems to me like a type A III...though I don't own one..


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 2, 2009)

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=c236de98-eb1b-4d30-b7b5-0fe3a6eb39f9
Transparent Dianshengs, huh?
I really think that a lot of these, if not all, are scams :/


----------



## Vig (May 2, 2009)

The Ming Ho cubes seem to be the C4Y cubes.


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 2, 2009)

I already asked Calvin (owner of the hknowstore) what type G's are: he said that some manufacturers give other names to cubes they produce (don't ask me why), the type G's are indeed type A's.

Also they have everything that mefferts will sell +- a week earlier

EDIT: I also ordered from him before, he's a great guy (my 5x5 came broken and he shipped a new one the next day (!), Last week I received my China 360 from him (Chinese Rubik's 360 knockoff, really nice to play with)


----------



## Vulosity (May 2, 2009)

Is Calvin trustworthy?


----------



## JTW2007 (May 2, 2009)

The type C II is a type C with edge caps. There was a thread on it a while ago, but I can't find it.


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 2, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Is Calvin trustworthy?



100% trustworthy, really


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 3, 2009)

Yes said:


> lol, they even have mefferts eggs
> 
> awesome! type b diys in white!



9spuzzles have them long time ago:

Type B White DIY


----------



## calvinfan (May 3, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Is Calvin trustworthy?
> ...


Thanks for introducing me this nice forum and all great friends here.
I am the representative of Meffert's puzzles in Hong Kong. I carry many Meffert's puzzles, China cubes and several new puzzles from Japan, say void cube, floppy cube. 
PS : attached are 3 new puzzles for your reference
If have time, please visit my website : www.hknowstore.com 
or contact me at my msn, [email protected]


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 3, 2009)

Welcome Calvin. I bougth last year a Skewb from your ebay store. I was very please with my purchase and now i will give it a try to your store.

Best regards.


----------



## calvinfan (May 3, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Welcome Calvin. I buy last year a Skewb from your ebay store. I was very please with my purchase and now i will give it a try to your store.
> 
> Best regards.


thanks for your purchase and support ^^


----------



## cts2906 (May 3, 2009)

WHAT..type f glow in the dark...

Type F donse't have Glow in dark!


----------



## amostay2004 (May 3, 2009)

Actually, I don't see any reason for ordering Mefferts products from anywhere other than Mefferts because they provide free shipping as well..and it is slightly more expensive ordering from places like cube4you and this Now Store


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 3, 2009)

All of the letters are messed up, just look at the cubies/screws/springs/etc and determine the type.

If the shipping service is reliable, I may get the 45mm DS from here as $6.99 with free shipping is a good price.


----------



## calvinfan (May 3, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Actually, I don't see any reason for ordering Mefferts products from anywhere other than Mefferts because they provide free shipping as well..and it is slightly more expensive ordering from places like cube4you and this Now Store



As I am the representative of Meffert's puzzle in Hong Kong, my price is same as Meffert's web store. 
The only difference is that I have added US$ 2 registered airmail with tracking number for every parcels, while meffert's allow you to choose posting your parcel by normail airmail or add US$2 to upgrade to registered airmail with tracking number.
I am happy that you either buy from Meffert's web store or my web store.


Unknown.soul said:


> All of the letters are messed up, just look at the cubies/screws/springs/etc and determine the type.
> 
> If the shipping service is reliable, I may get the 45mm DS from here as $6.99 with free shipping is a good price.


Happy to hear your interest in 45mm DS cube. 
I am a power seller on ebay since 2005, and 100% positive feedback.
http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=now_store&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 3, 2009)

The type`s E in your store (blue, green, red and purple transparent and gold, purple, green, orange, blue, white and black normal color) are Diansheng cubes?


----------



## calvinfan (May 3, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> The type`s E in your store (blue, green, red and purple transparent and gold, purple, green, orange, blue, white and black normal color) are Diansheng cubes?


These are not Diansheng cubes, one of hundreds brand cubes in China.


----------



## crazyasianskills (May 4, 2009)

It is hard to know what cubes are which and if they are good or not. 

You should make a youtube channel for your store and demonstrate some of them. That would increase your business a lot.


----------



## pentrixter (May 4, 2009)

The "type Fs" are not actually type Fs. One of the type Bs on there look like a type F. Several of the C models have been confused with A models.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 4, 2009)

I refuse to order from this store until the letters are corrected.
However, once this is done, I probably still won't order, seeing the high costs of non-mefferts puzzles, but there still is a chance, depending on shipping speed.


----------



## calvinfan (May 4, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> It is hard to know what cubes are which and if they are good or not.
> 
> You should make a youtube channel for your store and demonstrate some of them. That would increase your business a lot.


Make youtube video is a very good idea, I will try to do so later. Thanks for your opinion.


Stachuk1992 said:


> I refuse to order from this store until the letters are corrected.
> However, once this is done, I probably still won't order, seeing the high costs of non-mefferts puzzles, but there still is a chance, depending on shipping speed.


The letter is defined by the seller himself, there is no correct or wrong. The detail mechanism, refers to the photo.


----------



## pentrixter (May 4, 2009)

Sure I guess there is nothing in the concept of the cube that necessitates it to be called a certain letter, but giving a certain type of cube a letter helps us refer to it. It's like names. If I called you 'johnfan' no one would know wtf I'm talking about.

Considering how the predominant cube naming system is the same as the one we use here, it would really be your loss to allow your sellers to give certain models arbitrary letters.


----------



## calvinfan (May 4, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Sure I guess there is nothing in the concept of the cube that necessitates it to be called a certain letter, but giving a certain type of cube a letter helps us refer to it. It's like names. If I called you 'johnfan' no one would know wtf I'm talking about.
> 
> Considering how the predominant cube naming system is the same as the one we use here, it would really be your loss to allow your sellers to give certain models arbitrary letters.


Yes, i agree to you. The factories themself only have give their cubes chinese names, like 國甲, 國乙, 國丙, 國優, 國威, 聖恩..using their factory. No A, B, C ....Z names. So, the sellers define the names in English letter by themselves. There are no official department for the naming. Hope you understand.


----------



## Michael_Wee (May 4, 2009)

i have not met calvin before but i have bought a mefferts 4x4 and a type a from his store in hong kong before and if you happen to pass by hong kong just drop by and visit his store it is in the causeway bay which is a popular shopping destination in hong kong


----------



## calvinfan (May 4, 2009)

Michael_Wee said:


> i have not met calvin before but i have bought a mefferts 4x4 and a type a from his store in hong kong before and if you happen to pass by hong kong just drop by and visit his store it is in the causeway bay which is a popular shopping destination in hong kong


Thanks your purchase and support.


----------



## crazyasianskills (May 4, 2009)

So are you saying you are not allowed to change the names of the products? Or maybe put the ones we use in parantheses or something? 

Just throwing out ideas, not everyone can tell what cubes they are by looking at the hardware.


----------



## (X) (May 4, 2009)

I think most speedcubers are used to the C4Y names on the cubes so I think it would be a smart move to change the names of the cubes both you and C4Y have to match eachother and then name the rest G,H, ...
You will probably get more customers this way


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 4, 2009)

The prices are nuts IMO. $40 for a void? I got two voids from Hidetoshi for $15 each, including shipping = $30 for two voids, from Hidetoshi himself.


----------



## calvinfan (May 5, 2009)

(X) said:


> I think most speedcubers are used to the C4Y names on the cubes so I think it would be a smart move to change the names of the cubes both you and C4Y have to match eachother and then name the rest G,H, ...
> You will probably get more customers this way



It sounds a good idea. I try to do so. By that way, I am doing retail and wholesales in Hong Kong and China. I have many cubes that C4U not carrrying. It is hard to match him that he does not carry.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 5, 2009)

The people on this forum can probably identify any cube that cubeforyou doesn't sell. I think it would be great if you could match the ones that you both sell and then ask on here for identification of the others.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 1, 2009)

I found this:






Have really nice puzzles.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice video. I think it would be really, really awesome to be able to walk into a store and see all those puzzles before deciding to buy anything.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice video. Did you manage to see what types of 3x3x3s they sell?


----------



## AndyK (Jun 4, 2009)

It would be so amazing if even one non-online store in the US carried a cube with adjustable tension or anything from Mefferts


----------



## Poke (Jun 4, 2009)

I wish I had the money to invest on that sort of store.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 4, 2009)

AndyK said:


> It would be so amazing if even one non-online store in the US carried a cube with adjustable tension or anything from Mefferts


You could check this one out:
http://www.thegamespeopleplaycambridge.com/

It was great when I was there, but I don't exactly remember what they had and it might've changed by now.


----------

